# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos para importación de granos de cacao de Colombia

## Bruno Cillóniz

*También para ingreso de esquejes enraizados de olivo de Chile*  *Lima, may. 29 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos fitosanitarios en la importación de granos de cacao de origen y procedencia de Colombia, a fin de minimizar los riesgos en el ingreso de plagas cuarentenarias.  
La Compañía Nacional de Chocolates del Perú expresó su interés de importar al país granos de cacao de procedencia colombiana, por lo que la Subdirección de Análisis de Riesgo y Vigilancia Fitosanitaria del Senasa, inicio el estudio respectivo con la finalidad de establecer requisitos para su importación. 
De esta manera, determinó que el envió de granos de cacao de Colombia deberá venir acompañado e un certificado oficial del país de origen, en el cual se debe consignar la declaración de producto libre de Corcyra cephalonica. 
Además, que cuenta con tratamiento de fumigación preembarque con fosfamina. 
Asimismo, el envío de granos de cacao debe tener un período mínimo de aireación de 12 horas. 
El Senasa también estableció requisitos para el ingreso de esquejes enraizados de olivo de origen y procedencia chilena, ante el interés de importación por parte de la empresa Berries Terra Andina.Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios en importación de semillas y granos de chía Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importar granos de sacha inchi de Ecuador Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importar granos de kiwicha y de quinua desde Japón Artículo: Senasa estableció requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de granos de lenteja de China Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para esquejes enraizados de Colombia

----------

